# Least liked faction/race



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

So I've been trying to get an idea of which of the 40k races are the least popular among fans so I decided to create this thread to get some input from you guys. It's a simple question: Which faction/race do you like the least and why? 

Note, I'm not talking about game rules or anything like that. I'm talking about how the race is portrayed fluffwise.

And no, Ultramarines isn't an answer.

The faction I like the least are the Eldar. Those fucking space fairies ruined the galaxy for everyone else. If it wasn't for their incessant leg humping & going overboard with the BDSM, there would be no EoT, no slaanesh and I'm pretty sure the galaxy would have been a much more pleasant place overall. And after all that, they STILL think they're better than everyone else. What a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ultramarines.... everyone does it.... and everyone is annoyed that everyone does it...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never liked the orks. I could deal with them if they were portrayed as fearsome barbaric monsters, but the way GW has thrown in all those lame, unfunny jokes and stories into their fluff just pisses me off.

I've never liked the inquisition either.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

hhmmm, that's hard to choose. I guess there isn't a race that I particularly have a dislike for fluffwise, expect if the Squats count.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don`t like the Eldar too much.

But for least liked, probably the Tau. They come across as benevolent and peaceful, then if you politely say No Thanks, you get vapourised.

It`s the sort of underhanded false preaching that I despise. At leat with the Imperium (who I hate) you know where you stand.

ie: We`re xeno, so they`re gonna try kill us. :shok:


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd have to go with the Inquisition, and after reading The First Heretic - ultra-loyalists in general piss me off. Not going to spoil the book for those that haven't read it, but a few things in there really had me siding with Chaos and throwing up the finger at the False Emperor. To state my reasoning a bit more specifically for those of you that have read the book, while ensuring those that haven't don't get royaly pissed: think back to the part of the book in which you find out how the Primarchs were created, and what the Emperor did to piss on Chaos. That whole 10 pages or so really shows the arrogance of the False Emperor, and likewise, the Imperium as a whole


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

space marines in general.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Tau. I hate Tau. That whole greater good blah blah, share, peace and love. Bunch of space hippies. Burn em.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Everybody hates the eldar. 
The problem is that all the writers (well most) love the space marines and make them next to indestructible and they all hate the eldar, even path of the warrior wasn't particularly flattering. 
But because all the official cannon writers hate the eldar, they make them worse, so the eldar are forced into being terrible, if that makes sense.

I know none of you will agree with this but the main point is that almost everyone hates the eldar. (But i still love them.)

p.s. if you don't belive me im sure that if you did a quick tally you would find this truthful (i haven't bothered to count though).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Angelus Censura said:


> I'd have to go with the Inquisition, and after reading The First Heretic - ultra-loyalists in general piss me off. Not going to spoil the book for those that haven't read it, but a few things in there really had me siding with Chaos and throwing up the finger at the False Emperor. To state my reasoning a bit more specifically for those of you that have read the book, while ensuring those that haven't don't get royaly pissed: think back to the part of the book in which you find out how the Primarchs were created, and what the Emperor did to piss on Chaos. That whole 10 pages or so really shows the arrogance of the False Emperor, and likewise, the Imperium as a whole


That is assuming everything or anything that was seen in that vision was actually true


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm suprised the Necrons haven't been mentioned.

They seem pretty cool with the whole Eygptian angle, but their fluff is incredibly under-developed.

Also if you are talking of overpowered, drop Space Marines from the conversation and vote for the Necrons. When they wake up, the fluff basically says ... "Your all screwed!". Which is incredibly one dimensional.

I'm also suprised people hate the Eldar, they have for my mind, one of the best pieces of fluff ever written, 'The Fall'.

Basically take a long look at the Dark Eldar, thats what the Eldar had become by the time of The Fall, how awesome is that?

Also 'regular' Eldar may be a little space hippish, but the fact they are f*cked and are still able to run rings around most enemies tells you an awful lot about them and their powers. Also viewing the Imperium as monkeys is awesome, just like:










FRIEZA!!!

So like I said, until their fluff is developed more, for me, it's gotta be Necrons.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> I'm also suprised people hate the Eldar, they have for my mind, one of the best pieces of fluff ever written, 'The Fall'.


Like I said, I hate the Eldar because they are a bunch of arrogant jackasses who see themselves as being better than everyone else, even though they caused one of the biggest fuckups in the history of the galaxy. The Imperium is crumbling because they're getting attacked from all angles. Why did the Eldar empire crumble? Because they got bored.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> The Imperium is crumbling because they're getting attacked from all angles. Why did the Eldar empire crumble? Because they got bored.


Personally I think thats awesome!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

the tau. like comrade said they act all nice and goody but refuse your turned to a pile of plasma mush.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Like I said, I hate the Eldar because they are a bunch of arrogant jackasses who see themselves as being better than everyone else, even though they caused one of the biggest fuckups in the history of the galaxy. The Imperium is crumbling because they're getting attacked from all angles. Why did the Eldar empire crumble? Because they got bored.


They have lots of very good reasons to be arrogant, you really shouldn't forget that. They could literally do anything they wanted, when they wanted, even the lowest among them can be a God to other races.




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Personally I think thats awesome!


CoTE, I gotta definately agree with you here, I think the Fall is amazing, so what that they fell? All Empires fall, but they went out in style and gave birth to my favourite Chaos Diety in the process.



High_Seraph said:


> the tau. like comrade said they act all nice and goody but refuse your turned to a pile of plasma mush.


Sounds alot like the Romans and they were pretty cool guys IMO. Also the Imperium does that with all humans they encounter, so I think that's a case of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

The Eldar. I hate elves. They are elves in space. (Minus the one or two that resemble ninjas)


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> They have lots of very good reasons to be arrogant, you really shouldn't forget that.


They also have a lot of reasons to go sit in the corner and shut the fuck up while they ponder what they did. I'm not saying they're not a powerful race. Hell, your average farseer can rip most other individuals a completely new asshole. I'm just saying that they're not as perfect as they make themselves out to be.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely either Eldar or Tau; Eldar because I despise pansy elves in general and Tau because of their fluff in general and the fact that they don't even play a large role at all the galactic scene and only survived by luck, heck they only face maybe 1/10 at the most of what most other races have to deal with.

And as Warcraft 3 Garithos says:

"NEVER TRUST AN ELF!"


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> I'd have to go with the Inquisition, and after reading The First Heretic - ultra-loyalists in general piss me off. Not going to spoil the book for those that haven't read it, but a few things in there really had me siding with Chaos and throwing up the finger at the False Emperor. To state my reasoning a bit more specifically for those of you that have read the book, while ensuring those that haven't don't get royaly pissed: think back to the part of the book in which you find out how the Primarchs were created, and what the Emperor did to piss on Chaos. That whole 10 pages or so really shows the arrogance of the False Emperor, and likewise, the Imperium as a whole


Don't worry we are on our way to your house. You probably won't enjoy the taste of the rosette though. The Tau are the most annoying. Fanboys flock to them and say the Greater Good is all great, powerful and everything. They are essentially the Xenos version of the Ultramarines. They are like the annoying little mosquito that keeps trying to board your nasal cavity like a ship.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dark Eldar. By a long shot.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

There's something about the Eldar that just annoy me. I also am not very fond of the Sisters of Battle, which is a shame as I love the Inquisition as a whole.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> Sounds alot like the Romans and they were pretty cool guys IMO. Also the Imperium does that with all humans they encounter, so I think that's a case of the pot calling the kettle black.



The Romans were dicks, decadence, weakness, slavery, all in one package, though it was wrapped in nice shiny red paper, with pretty smelling flowers to cover up the smell of corruption.

Imperium runs into human world. " Hey, you're human, there's a giant human empire, you have to join, or ...... WE WILL KILL YOU"

Tau run into a Imperial World " Hey, we're the Tau, we want to teach you about the greater good, its about peace, harmony, and cow feet, your way is wrong, ours is right"

Difference:

Ideology.

Imperium to Human world: Your human, your one of us... or else

Tau to human world: You think wrong, you should think like us.

_or maybe I hate Xenos...... Bowing to an alien just seems...... wrong._


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Tau.

They don't really have any purpose in 40k.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Tau.
> 
> They don't really have any purpose in 40k.


Tsssk... we've covered this already. The Tau are space hippies with railguns. Duh.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> That is assuming everything or anything that was seen in that vision was actually true


The awesome thing about Chaos is that they bend you to their will by showing you the truth. Just how much of it though... :wink:



D-A-C said:


> I'm suprised the Necrons haven't been mentioned.
> 
> They seem pretty cool with the whole Eygptian angle, but their fluff is incredibly under-developed.
> 
> Also if you are talking of overpowered, drop Space Marines from the conversation and vote for the Necrons. When they wake up, the fluff basically says ... "Your all screwed!". Which is incredibly one dimensional.


Necrons are far too awesome to qualify for a thread like this.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> The awesome thing about Chaos is that they bend you to their will by showing you the truth. Just how much of it though... :wink:


 
It is true that thye may not have shown the whole story, but it was definitely an awesome bit of fluff. It threw in a huge twist when it comes to the Emperor, and I welcomed it, being quite fond of chaos  The only loyal Space Marine chapters I could possibly play would have to be flawed in some way, to where they could possibly go to chaos at some point, but at the moment are sort of teetering on the edge. 


Tau is kind of goofy, but Kroot are pretty cool so I don't mind them.
After reading either the Soul Drinkers series or the Word Bearers series (get the two mixed up), I have grown to greatly respect the power of the Necrons as they were portrayed in one of the two series. Even if the Marines came out victorious, the Necrons are a force to be reckoned with. I also enjoyed the fluff mentioning a weak alliance between the Necrons and BA against Tyranids.
Eldar fluff has been pretty cool IMO, their xenos, definitely not for everyone. 

Orks though, too goofy. Take an Orc in the traditional sense, scary ugly sadistic killers. 40k Orks - crazed goofy illiterate junk collectors. It's the "Grim Darkness" of the far future, not a tasteless comdey - darken the Orks up a bit.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate Chaos, the way it takes everything positive good and nice and finds a way of turning it "evil" (couldn't think of a better word here but I'm sure there is one).

I hate the whole "chaos is inevitable and has existed since the beginning of time" stuff too.

Finally I hate Lorgar and the Word Bearers for being the biggest bunch of whingy whiney cry babies who've ever existed and the First Heretic just reinforces this for me. I've got a 2 year old daughter and their reactions in the First Heretic just remind me of when she doesn't get her own way and throws a tantrum.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Dark Eldar.

_Really_ can't be bothered with sub-Barker tortureporn alien sexelves.


Tau

Ill-concieved and mishandled since their inception IMHO.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely Black Legion and Red Corsairs. BL are led by the biggest pile of fail in the galaxy, Abaddon, and the Red Corsairs are even smaller than the Tau. Just a bunch of pirates and loners, angry that they failed because Horus was a dick and turned off his shields (Or the Chaos Gods were stupid for letting him keep a fraction of himself pure and righteous). Just shut up and deal with it. You had your chance and you FLUFFED IT.

Midnight


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The nids.

All of the forces in 40k are talked about like they are "Unstoppable Forces/Immovable Objects" yet the Nids are the only true "Unstoppable Force."

They have no weakness in the current scheme of things. Even fighting the Orcs, they have a near unlimited amount of biomass to consume.

I'm not a fan of an army that has it written into their fluff that they are unstoppable.

Orcs also annoy me, as they have the power to alter reality if they believe hard enough.

Edit: For the people who will say Necrons are "Unstoppable," consider most are unable to be woken up, and many tomb worlds are damaged beyond repair. Hell, one Imperial Worlds trains it's PDF and IG regiments by haveing the Necrons attacked timed down. Not a very Unstoppable force.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> For the people who will say Necrons are "Unstoppable," consider most are unable to be woken up, and many tomb worlds are damaged beyond repair. Hell, one Imperial Worlds trains it's PDF and IG regiments by haveing the Necrons attacked timed down. Not a very Unstoppable force.


Most are unable to be woken up? the rulebook talks about malfunctions in the tomb worlds, but it hardly says most.

If you want unstoppable, read Dark Creed, a single Necron ship comes in and pretty much ignores the firepower of an entire Chaos fleet and lands an army that sweeps away everybody on the ground. They have a short story in the Necron Codex where a group of Necrons pretty much walks though an entire Cadian regiment with ease. I have not read Dead Men Walking myself, but from the descriptions they sound to be incredibly tough in that book.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

what's with all the ork hate? yes i know it's supposed to be grim and dark but a little light comedy isnt bad now and again right? that's why we have orks! besides they still are a force to be reckoned with killin and choppin anything in the path of the WAAAAGH!

anyway onto the factions i hate....basically tau and anything in power armour.

tau cos the greater good? maybe its my selfish human mind set but that doesnt compute


power armour people cos the IG do all the hard work :laugh:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gree said:


> If you want unstoppable, read Dark Creed, a single Necron ship comes in and pretty much ignores the firepower of an entire Chaos fleet and lands an army that sweeps away everybody on the ground. They have a short story in the Necron Codex where a group of Necrons pretty much walks though an entire Cadian regiment with ease. I have not read Dead Men Walking myself, but from the descriptions they sound to be incredibly tough in that book.


Or I could read Nightbringer, where a single Ultramarine scared off a C'tan. Really, he just did one of these :wild: followed by :ireful2: and he won. Go 4th Company :laugh:

We can pick and choose fluff to support any one army as being an unstoppable force, but looking at the whole fluff for the Necrons they are not there.

Do they have the ability/technology to smash through any force? Sure, if they all woke up.

Taking my example from that Imperium world, they get attack something like every 6 weeks by a Necron force. That force does nothing else on the planet, as most of them are non functioning. The only ones that are able to do anything are a group of troops, and they just smash against the walls of a city till they are all blown up.

Not much of an Unstoppable Force if you ask me.

I will say if the majority of Necron forces in the Galaxy woke up and worked perfectly, we'd all be screwed. There technology is so advanced it defies human understanding. Given that most are not awake, and those that are not functioning at full capacity (which is why we don't see more World Engine type problems around) there are not the gravest threat. A lingering threat that will sap the resources of all forces in the galaxy, but not an unstoppable juggernaut that will end all life.

Least not yet.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> Or I could read Nightbringer, where a single Ultramarine scared off a C'tan. Really, he just did one of these :wild: followed by :ireful2: and he won. Go 4th Company :laugh:


Actually no, read it again. Ventris won by bluffing the Nightbringer into leaving.

Before that a starving and heavily weakened Nightbringer was curbstomping Astartes and Dark Eldar alike. If the Nightbringer was actually well-fed or had called Ventris's fluff then Ventris would be dead in seconds. It had hardly Ventris ''scaring him off''.



Wusword77 said:


> Taking my example from that Imperium world, they get attack something like every 6 weeks by a Necron force. That force does nothing else on the planet, as most of them are non functioning. The only ones that are able to do anything are a group of troops, and they just smash against the walls of a city till they are all blown up.


Actually that description is rather vague and i mentione donly in a couple of sentences.



Wusword77 said:


> Not much of an Unstoppable Force if you ask me.


That's just one example compared to the multiple other examples where they are an unstoppable force.



Wusword77 said:


> I will say if the majority of Necron forces in the Galaxy woke up and worked perfectly, we'd all be screwed. There technology is so advanced it defies human understanding. Given that most are not awake, and those that are not functioning at full capacity (which is why we don't see more World Engine type problems around) there are not the gravest threat. A lingering threat that will sap the resources of all forces in the galaxy, but not an unstoppable juggernaut that will end all life.
> 
> Least not yet.


Not yet is probably accurate. Only time will tell.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Ahh, Dark Creed, that was the book I was thinking of. Couldnt remember if it was a Word Bearers or Soul Drinkers book. Either way, the Necron ships kicked some major ass. 

But here is the thing, you can read any book you like, and say "Oh look here, this army is shit, they got their asses kicked by so and so in this book!". What people fail to realize, is that the main army the book is about will be portrayed in the best light. A Necron fan isn't going to pick up a Word Bearers book simply because there is a battle with the Necrons in the book. The Word Bearers were the focus of the book, and will kick the most ass in the end. Sure, they ran into some difficulties with the Necrons completely out powering them, but they came out successful after a rather unlikely series of events. The same would go for the Blood Angels Omnibus I am reading right now, first 10 pages and the Word Bearers have gotten their asses handed to them (sort of).


Anyways, the point I am trying to make - basing the power of an army off of a Black Library book, or even a codex, won't make that judgement accurate. The books are written to appeal to players of certain armies (or just fans of BL ) and the army the book is about will almost always be portrayed as "over powered" in some form - *almost* always. It makes it more appealing for the players of the army doing the ass kicking.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

The Necrons. I nothing them. I would never have an Ork or Tau army, I wont even play as them on Dawn of War, but I don't even like presence of the Necrons. I at least like the Tau and Orks as enemies.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Iron Within said:


> The Necrons. I nothing them. I would never have an Ork or Tau army, I wont even play as them on Dawn of War, but I don't even like presence of the Necrons. I at least like the Tau and Orks as enemies.


 
Sounds like fear to me


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> Sounds like fear to me


Hahaha. No, really I just think the Necrons are boring as hell. I'm not saying I wouldn't play against a Necron player necessarily, it just wouldn't matter to me if the Necrons were suddenly gone from the 40k Universe.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Iron Within said:


> Hahaha. No, really I just think the Necrons are boring as hell. I'm not saying I wouldn't play against a Necron player necessarily, it just wouldn't matter to me if the Necrons were suddenly gone from the 40k Universe.


Haha yeah, I can see your point. This thread was a hard one to answer - aside from the armies I play (Blood Angels and Death Guard) all other armies are just kind of "meh - whatever". I've played Iron Warriors when their rules were still cool, played cors airs and Space Wolves. But when it comes to Xenos, just more scum to purge in my opinion. Though, as I mentioned earlier, I can't help but respect and be in awe of the immense power the Necrons have shown to possess. But when it comes right down to it, there isn't really a particular race I absolutely can't stand, I am just equally disinterested in most.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Orks. They're just stupid- I can't take them seriously. I would never create a greenskin army. Although I'm more than happy to blow one apart.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Definitely the Eldar.

Too slender looking and very very camp.

Big talk about how good they are with their damn mind war and avatars - but they're too pussy to step foot in the warp and get royally fucked up by Khorne. :ireful2:

I hate IG aswell, boring army, the tanks look so cartoony, and it's just the army really.. they're not sci-fi enough.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

ROT said:


> Definitely the Eldar.
> 
> Too slender looking and very very camp.
> 
> ...


 
In games Eldar certainly piss me off, camping back and shooting the shit out of the troops I was dumb enough to leave out of tanks. Fluff wise - don't know enough about them to have a strong opinion one way or the other.

When it comes to IG though - I'd have to disagree, they may not be extremely sci-fi, and would benefit with more augmentations (I think the Mechanicum should take the IG on as a personal project, and turn them into cyborgs  ) However, the Imperium needs shock troops, can't make everyone SM, so the IG are for the less serious operations, or used as cannon fodder for the SM. Currently, some would argue that the IG have one of the better competetive codexes out there for tournaments and such. And the FW traitor guard minis are pretty cool  though when I played them, I got my ass handed to me.

I wish GW would take some suggestions more seriously when it comes to rules and new codecies. I would love to see some Chaos Cultists in a future Chaos codex - if they were to make the codex more individual to the Chapter you play, Word Bearers and the like would be able to field them, they would play like a normal IG troop choice, but be basic cannon fodder and make for cool conversions/minis.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Angelus Censura said:


> Ahh, Dark Creed, that was the book I was thinking of. Couldnt remember if it was a Word Bearers or Soul Drinkers book. Either way, the Necron ships kicked some major ass.
> 
> But here is the thing, you can read any book you like, and say "Oh look here, this army is shit, they got their asses kicked by so and so in this book!". What people fail to realize, is that the main army the book is about will be portrayed in the best light. A Necron fan isn't going to pick up a Word Bearers book simply because there is a battle with the Necrons in the book. The Word Bearers were the focus of the book, and will kick the most ass in the end. Sure, they ran into some difficulties with the Necrons completely out powering them, but they came out successful after a rather unlikely series of events. The same would go for the Blood Angels Omnibus I am reading right now, first 10 pages and the Word Bearers have gotten their asses handed to them (sort of).
> 
> ...


Taht's true, except in the Word Bearers books the Necrons where portrayed as an unstoppable tide of destruction. The best the Word Bearers could do in their own book was slow them down.

Same in the Cain books. Cain makes it very clear that if he took on a Necron in a straight fight he would be dead. He wins against Necrons, but only because he cheats and destroys the Necron tomb before they can awaken. In Cain's Last Stand he pretty much tells the PDF to stay out of the way of the Necrons. The Necrons are always portrayed as a foe that Cain is honestly completely 100% scared of.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gree said:


> Taht's true, except in the Word Bearers books the Necrons where portrayed as an unstoppable tide of destruction. The best the Word Bearers could do in their own book was slow them down.
> 
> Same in the Cain books. Cain makes it very clear that if he took on a Necron in a straight fight he would be dead. *He wins against Necrons, but only because he cheats and destroys the Necron tomb before they can awaken. *In Cain's Last Stand he pretty much tells the PDF to stay out of the way of the Necrons. The Necrons are always portrayed as a foe that Cain is honestly completely 100% scared of.


I love that Cain "cheats" by blowing up the necrons.

If a commisar is able to sneak into a necron tomb and blow them all to hell, thats not much support for an unstoppable force. :laugh:


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> I love that Cain "cheats" by blowing up the necrons.
> 
> If a commisar is able to sneak into a necron tomb and blow them all to hell, thats not much support for an unstoppable force. :laugh:


No, not really. Cain won because he never actually _met_ that force head on. (In fact the entire point of the books is how Cain does not try and meet the enemy head on and how he tries to run from danger. It's his character.) Cain mentions repeatedly throughout the novel of how if he faces the Necrons head on he will die and repeatedly of just how scared he is of them.

Said force was essentially annhilating the orks above and I believe Cain tells his Colonel the Guard are screwed if they fight the Necrons.

Also, he goes in with Jurgen and a team of elite stormtroopers. Only he and Jurgen come out alive.

Or just read Cain's Last Stand, the Necrons utterly curbstomp the chaos force attacking the planet and Cain tells the PDF to stay as far away as they can.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Chaos in my opinion.

I'm tired of hearing the "Universe is doomed! The gods will prevail! It has been written!".

I mean come on, such arrogance is not becoming of toys for dark deities!


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

With the Imperium its a love hate relationship. I love the characters but the Imperium's outlook on life as a whole is infuriating. And I hate the emperor. As far as I'm concerned, if he wasn't such a bloodthirsty, scheming, inattentive bastard, the Imperium wouldn't be as messed up as it is. After reading the first heretic I'm just sitting there thinking what the hell did he except to happen. Of course he's going to start hating you.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont like the Tau too much. If you think about it, they are basically the Covenant from Halo.


But the race I absolutly HATE are the Orks. 

(I like the idea of Necrons, but dislike how there is no more story to them. Its just same old same old. I guess you can say the same about the Nids too but at least they CHANGE every now and then.)


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Aside from the Space Marines, Space Wolves and Dark Eldar I dislike all the various race's and factions in 40k. That's why I enjoy crushing them game after game. In contrast, I like all the various factions in Fantasy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why so much hate for the orks? The humour is portrayed from _their_ viewpoint, it`s just their outlook on life. 

When they are foes of another race, like in _Path of the Warrior_ and _Death or Glory_ they are quite accurately portrayed as the bloodthirsty brutes they really are.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Why so much hate for the orks? The humour is portrayed from _their_ viewpoint, it`s just their outlook on life.
> 
> When they are foes of another race, like in _Path of the Warrior_ and _Death or Glory_ they are quite accurately portrayed as the bloodthirsty brutes they really are.


Yeah, I've never heard of a Space Marine lol at an Ork gag. For those who think they're just a joke, read _Rynn's World_ as well. There you can see that they're far from just comic relief. Also, if you read _Fulgrim_ you get the idea that, despite their obvious disgust with Orks, the Emperor's Children viewed them as an extremely dangerous enemy, more so than virtually any other race they had encountered at that time.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

In _Fifteen Hours_ Orks are pretty much made out to be terrors as well. The Orks tend to be the "funniest" in the actual tabletop game I think, fluff takes them pretty seriously.


----------

